# اكبر مفأجاة لجميع مهندسى التعدين



## بابكريحى (12 يوليو 2011)

مشاهدة المرفق ظƒطھط§ط¨ ط¹ظ† ط§ظ„طھط¹ط¯ظٹظ†.pdfنسخة من المرجع القيم للجميع mienral processing technologey


----------



## بابكريحى (12 يوليو 2011)

مشاهدة المرفق ظƒطھط§ط¨ ط¹ظ† ط§ظ„طھط¹ط¯ظٹظ†.pdf


----------



## aidsami (12 يوليو 2011)

شكرا على هذا الكتاب الرائع.


----------



## سليمان1 (12 يوليو 2011)

شكراً لهذه المشاركة الفعالة


----------



## en_yasser75 (3 مايو 2012)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## alshangiti (4 مايو 2012)

كتاب جميل وممتع. شكرًا جزيلا


----------

